# My Friday Goal



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

OK, it's Thursday, and I have a social goal for Friday. After work, I will go straight to the gym, and go to an exercise class. There's a strengthening class and a zumba class. I've been to this gym before, but don't go very often. Going to new social things is difficult for me, but I'm going to try it.


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

It's good to try new things. Good luck


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks, I did it!


----------

